# My New Loft



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/6577/myloftedited.png

This is my small loft for a pair of fantails. The loft is 3ft x 2ft and the Aviary is 2ft x 2ft. (I do plan on letting them out after a few weeks, after which they will remain in the aviary at their own discretion)

I've used the slatted floor system. The aviary door opens outwards, and then I place a small sheet of wood on it which clicks in securely and acts as a landing pad. 

I've had the birds in there for a few days only but what I've noticed is they aren't going down in the loft. They simply stay on the top shelf. Why is this?

They avoided the nest I made for them with hay at first but today I saw one sitting on it today  

The other nest is on the shelf below, should I place this nest on the top shelf too? 

Are there any other suggestions for this?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

If you have room put 2 bowls on each shelf, they will pick the ones they want. It takes a while for some birds to get familiar to new surroundings. I have your same setup and they have young on the bottom shelf, then they are using the top shelf for the second round and are sitting on eggs now.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

That looks nice! It's so neat it almost looks like a drawing of your loft rather than a photo, lol.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Zippy said:


> That looks nice! It's so neat it almost looks like a drawing of your loft rather than a photo, lol.


lollol.........


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Ha ha,it does look nice though. Do you have a photo of it?


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Zippy said:


> That looks nice! It's so neat it almost looks like a drawing of your loft rather than a photo, lol.


I wish lol. I don't yet but I planned it before I made it, and it looks exactly like this. Obviously London is a lot more grey than this sketch


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> If you have room put 2 bowls on each shelf, they will pick the ones they want. It takes a while for some birds to get familiar to new surroundings. I have your same setup and they have young on the bottom shelf, then they are using the top shelf for the second round and are sitting on eggs now.


OK. But I'm leaving their food tray on there too as they don't go down to eat if I leave it where I originally planned. What can I do about this? 

Also, do they both need a bowl each? or does one sit while the other stand around? 

That's what I plan on doing as they've laid two eggs. I placed the eggs in the bowl, but in the morning I saw they took it out the bowl. eventually, the young will go on the shelf below.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

One bowl per pair, One will set all day and the other will set all night. I would let the food and water on the floor or bottom. They will eat when they get hungry enough. Didn't they lay in the bowl?


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> One bowl per pair, One will set all day and the other will set all night. I would let the food and water on the floor or bottom. They will eat when they get hungry enough. Didn't they lay in the bowl?


They laid in the box I was transporting them in when I got them new. So when I moved them into the loft, I put the eggs in the nest. But I did see one sit in the nest today, so i guess they're getting used to it.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Its best that they use a nest bowl. If not there's a chance that there Keel will have a bow in it.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think I would have discarded those eggs and let them start over. Were they paired? The eggs may not even be fertile.


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I think I would have discarded those eggs and let them start over. Were they paired? The eggs may not even be fertile.


Yep they were already a pair. It's going to be five days tomorrow since the first egg was laid and about 3 days since the second. Is it still OK to remove the eggs or should I just leave them? I'm not in a rush for new birds btw.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I would leave them if there sitting on them. You don't want to discard them if there developing a chick. If the haven't sat on them I would discard them and let them get familiar with there surroundings and in 10 days they will lay again, hopefully in the bowls. If you don't want any babies now you can put plastic eggs to replace the other eggs for a while.


----------

